# homemade bacon



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

did some homemade bacon this last couple weeks turned out great

here is what you need
boston butt roast
tenderquick appropriate amount for amount of meat to be cured
2 cups dark brown sugar
1 cup raw sugar

take the mixture of the tenderquick, brown sugar, and raw sugar rub on meat. seal roast in ziploc bag put it fridge(make sure it is colder the 42 deg and warmer than 35) for a minimum of 10 days.

turn bag every day. if it is a bigger roast do not be afraid to cure longer. you cannot overcure. Moisture will accumlate in the bag do not worry it will not hurt the meat.

when ready to eat or smoke soak in ice water for 1/2 hour and check for saltiness. if still too salty throw back in ice water until it is salted to the taste you like.

you can smoke at 200 until internal temp is 152 or you can fry on the spot either way it is good.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds good I'm going to have to try that one


----------

